
Create Your Own Software Program in 30 Minutes or Your Money Back - trashymctrash
http://www.makeyourownsoftware.com/
======
trashymctrash
Just to be clear: I'm submitting this page to show how ridiculous their claims
are, not to actually drive traffic to them in the hopes of getting them sales.

I'd actually be curious what you get if you buy their product, but not so
curious as to actually put down my credit card details there.

Do people actually fall for this?

------
SecureVillage
I read the whole thing waiting for the punchline. Initially, I assumed that
the ideas were getting more and more complex guide the reader to the
realisation that the whole premise of a 20-minute solution was flawed.

Bizarrely, it seems to be a genuine attempt at a product.

